# Do you know "Açaí" ?



## Vieope (Jan 26, 2004)

_Açaí ( Euterpe oleracea Mart ), it is a popular natural "supplement" that is normally used in my country, Brazil. Because of its high caloric and high vitamins/minerals/fiber. 

I think that in US that is not known so maybe it is a good idea to check it out 

100 g of Açaí

247 Kcal
6g of fat *
3g  of protein *
45g of carbs *
High in calcium, iron, phosphorus. 

*I need to check for sure the exact macronutrients, but it is pretty much it. 2,37% of protein, 5,96% of fat, and a lot of carbs and fiber._


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

hmm interesting.. is it a bean?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm interesting.. is it a bean?



_ Probably not, I don´t know what how to name it  . Try to figure out by the pictures. The good thing is that usually when you consume this product, easilly you can ingest up to 1000 calories.Extremelly good when bulking_


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

hmm from the pics it sorta resembles a berry or something. whats the taste like?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 26, 2004)

_Nothing tastes like it. That´s the problem. There is no way to describe it.  Because you drink it, it is more easy to consume a lot. 
It´s a litlle bit bitter, that is why you need to add some sugar or honey. 
Let´s say that it tastes like a strong wine._


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm from the pics it sorta resembles a berry or something. whats the taste like?




I'm thinking the same thing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Sambazon Açaí: Nature's Energy Fruit

Sambazon Açaí (ah-sigh-ee) is an all natural energy fruit from Amazon palmberries. Wild Harvested in the rainforests of Brazil, Açaí tastes like a vibrant blend of berries and chocolate. Hidden within it's royal purple pigment is the magic that makes it nature's perfect energy fruit. Açaí is packed full of antioxidants, amino acids and essential omegas (the good-for-you fatty acids). Using a traditional recipe, Sambazon adds a touch of pure Brazilian Guaraná, for increased stamina, focus and vitality. 

Only in the last few years has this exotic blend become the energizing drink of choice for athletes and health conscious people alike from Rio de Janeiro to Southern California. Now, everyone can share in what indigenous rainforest tribes have known for centuries.
legend of açaí 

Analysis reveals that Açaí pulp contains: 
A remarkable concentration of antioxidants, to help combat premature aging, with 10-30 times the anthocyanins (purple colored antioxidants) of red wine. 

A synergy of monounsaturated (healthy) fats, dietary fiber and phytosterols, to help promote cardiovascular system and digestive tract health. 

An almost perfect essential amino acid complex in conjunction with valuable trace minerals, vital to proper muscle contraction and regeneration. 

Utilizing a traditional Brazilian recipe, Sambazon Açaí is infused with pure Brazilian Guaraná extract. (One serving of Sambazon Açaí contains less caffeine than a cup of decaf coffee) 

Guaraná is a revitalizing seed that has been used by Amazonian tribal people for centuries. The seed is ground into a powder and commonly consumed before battle and extended hunting trips. Guaraná is esteemed throughout the world for its ability to sustain strength and heighten awareness. 

The result of this special blend is: 
-Sustained energy and strength 
-Heightened sense of awareness and improved mental focus 
-A massive attack on vitality-robbing free radicals  more 

Açaí mixed with Guaraná 
-Guaraná has been found to increase metabolism, physical endurance, stamina and memory in laboratory mice (8). Guaraná contains theobromine, a caffeine-like compound thought to contribute to the euphoric feeling experienced by some people when consuming chocolate (9). 
-Guaraná is noted as being effective in the treatment of headaches and cold. Other uses include appetite suppression, pain relief, as well as an aid to smoking cessation (9). works cited


----------



## sentricyphen (Jan 30, 2004)

that would be a lot of fructose it seems.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I know.  Not a good idea!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Sound delicous though


----------



## Var (Jan 30, 2004)

Very interesting!!!  Now the trick will be finding some.


----------



## Var (Jan 30, 2004)

Pricey!!!  But I want to try it

http://www.sambazon.com/order.shtml


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

_Here, Brazil, it is $1 per liter._


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Here, Brazil, it is $1 per liter._



Do you take paypal??


----------



## Vieope (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do you take paypal??



_No. I can change for rattle snake _


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL, gonna be a while buddy... 3 feet of snow here.


----------



## Var (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do you take paypal??


 

We need to make Vieope the official IM Açaí Exporter.


----------

